# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Inscrições para o evento

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

O grande dia aproxima-se.  

Certos de que os nossos membros e em especial os possuidores do Cartão REEFFORUM, serão priveligiados, agradeçemos que começem desde ja a demonstrar a vossa intenção de presença no nosso evento.

Mesmo sem necessidade de pagamento de imediato este ranking de inscrições priveligiará a entrada dos membros, relactivo a lotação maxima permitida de 200 membros.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Juca,

Conta comigo...
...no evento (para o almoço prefiro ainda não comfirmar)  :SbOk3:

----------


## AQMAS

Julio,

Para mim, reserva já 4 bilhetes. :Coradoeolhos:  
E 4 almoços da irmandade.


Obrigado 
João Paulo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bom

Eu nem disse nada.

Mas...obviamente que tambem vou estar e com familia somos 4 para tudo

Como a promessa "para o bem e para o mal"  :yb624: 

Esqueci-me de informar os membros que deverão tambem manifestar se pretendem ou não ir ao *Almoço da Irmandade*

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

1 cá pro bicho :SbSourire2: 

e o bicho tambem come :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:  reserva tambem a paparoca

----------


## Luis Marçal

Tenho muita pena de não poder participar no evento, pois encontro-me de férias no estrangeiro  :yb620:  
A ver se o próximo é em tons de Outono ou mesmo de Inverno para poder participar (sei que é difícil arranjar uma data que sirva à maioria) 
Sugestão:
Pode-se sempre gravar o evento e criar DVDs, que possibilitaria memoriar tal acontecimento.
Posso fazer a passagem de vídeo (DV) para DVDs.

1 abr,
Luís Marçal

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Se não houver imprevistos, reserva duas entradas e dois almoços.
Pedro Azevedo e Jorge Dias
Cump.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Eu também estarei presente, tanto no Evento como no almoço (essa cena da irmandade é muito abichanado!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  )

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Lá estarei também, reserva-me aí um lugar para o evento e para o almoço.

António Paes

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Como não poderia deixar de ser também vou e levarei os livros para os devidos autógrafos.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Reservo 1 entrada + 1 almoço.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Uma entrada e um almoço... para já é só.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Um - palestras e almoço.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Eu tb quero um twix 2 em 1  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Para mim também é um ingresso + paparoca.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
uma entrada e um almoço para mim, sff.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Conta comigo!

Para as palestras e para comer! :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Para mim dois para o evento e almoço!!! :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Ola,

conta com mais dois para evento e almoço.

----------


## João Castelo

Confirmo uma entrada e um almoço.

Cumpts,

Jc

----------


## SEAHORSESHOP

Pack completo para 2  :Pracima:  

Fernando Ribeiro

----------


## António Mestre

2 para mim com almoço incluido

Um abraço
Mestre

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Para mim é uma entrada no evento.

Obrigado
DC

----------


## António Frazão

Olá!
1 entrada no evento, e tambem um almoço por favor!
cumprimentos

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,
O pacote inteiro para mim (almoço incluido).
Abraço

----------


## José Alves

Para mim tambem, 2 entradas para o envento e dois almoços.

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Se não contei mal já temos 35 lugares ocupados.
Se assim continuar em breve está esgotado.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Se não contei mal já temos 35 lugares ocupados.
> Se assim continuar em breve está esgotado.


Ao enorme espirito de iniciativa aqui demonstrado, resolvi colocar por escrito a minha participação no evento.

Espero que os restantes membros não percam o "cometa halley" da aquariofilia marinha em Portugal.

Bancada central pra mim!!!

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Rogério Carrilho

Boas a todos,

Bem sei que tenho andado desaparecido mas...reserva aí 1 para mim com paparoca também!!

Abraços,
Rogério

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Espaços Associados:
*Sala de apoioCorredor frente à Sala QuedáFoyer do Piano
*Área (m2):* 196
*Dimensões:* 19,62 m x 10,02 m
*Pé direito:* 3,74 m (ao centro) 2,81 m (nas laterais)
*Layout/Lotação:* 
Plateia: 220 PAXMesa: 60 PAXEscola: 110 PAXPalmatória: 150 PAXMesa U: 54 PAX
*Tradução simultânea:* 
Cabines de Tradução Simultânea para 9 línguas
*Observações:* 
Versatilidade do Layout
Sala com Sistema de Blackout
1 Sala de Apoio

Olá pessoal

a sala alugada é versátil em termos de configuração. Caso não tenhamos inscrições como as previstas... será alterada a configuração da sala.

Ficam disponiveis links, para as várias soluções possiveis

sem stress.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Julio, já sabes se o evento vai ser transmitido pela net ou se vai ser gravado?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos Jorge

Para já só podemos garantir a transmissão áudio a posteriori.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Júlio,

Conforme te tinha dito, tive a reunião com o Director de Marketing da HP, e os resultados foram:

"Desde que haja espaço para uma banca de exposição com máquinas fotográficas e impressoras e cobertura de impressa, à partida a Business Unit de consumo da HP pode patrocinar"

Consegues confirmar estas duas permissas?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Sem problemas.

O espaço pode ser comprado. Cada 1,5Mt2 (uma mesa) custa 75€.

Preciso apenas de saber apenas o valor do apoio que propõem, e a autorização para por o Logo da HP, como empresa apoiante da iniciativa.

Recordo que os nossos SPONSERS pagam 1000€, por isso penso que verbas inferiores a 500€ no minimo não deverão ser aceitáveis.

Vou colocar a questão á equipa REEFFORUM para decisão.

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas, 

Voltando ás inscrições...

Reserva mais um lugar para mim e para o almoço também...


Lá estaremos...

----------


## João Duarte

Boas,

Também podes contar comigo, para a "bucha" idem aspas.

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Reserva uma entrada para mim com almoço incluido!!

Com certeza vai ser um dia memorável!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá "companheiros de luta"  :Olá: 

Então do que estão á espera? *falta pouco mais de mês e meio* para este grande dia, e estão já reservados (neste tópico) 40 lugares...o tempo passa rápido  :yb665:  , vamos lá a colocar o nome na lista  :SbSourire:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bilhetinho para mim, Evento Apenas!  :Smile:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Um bilhete para mim também.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Vários membros, inclusivé da equipa, já confirmaram a sua presença no evento, sem contudo o evidenciarem neste tópico.

Para um melhor control nas entradas, agradecemos que que todos (inclusivé a equipa), manifeste neste tópico a sua intenção de presença.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Parece-me que muitos dos membros, ainda não tiveram a noção do quanto de relevante, (se não mesmo importante os conhecimentos) que podem ser adequiridos na palestra que estamos a colocar em marcha para o dia 9 de Setembro no Centro Cultural de Belém.

A oportunidade de termos 3 dos maiores entendidos em aquariofilia marinha, a nivel mundial, a exclarecer duvidas aos presentes, poderá ser um evento unico, realizado até hoje no nosso pais.

*Eric Borneman*



Eric Borneman é o autor de *Aquarium Corals*: *Selection, Husbandry*, e *Natural History*, sendo ainda co-autor para o livro, *A Practical Guide to Corals*. É de sua autoria vários artigos e documentos e publicações científicas internacionais relacionados com assuntos marinhos.

Contribuinte em muitos websites, participa em muitas conferências, eventos, e sociedades, dá aulas de biologia de corais, propagação de corais e outros assuntos relacionados com a aquariofilia marinha. Ele co-fundou a Marine and Reef Aquarium Society of Houston e está actualmente envolvido com esforços de conservação de recifes, doenças de corais, e sustentabilidade do comércio de aquário mundial. 

Eric tem uma licenciatura em biologia da Universidade de Rice, e está a trabalhar actualmente no seu Doutoramento em ecologia de recife de coral na área de especialidade de doença de corais e imunidade na Universidade de Houston.


*Anthony Calfo*



Anthony Calfo nasceu no Hawaii e vive actualmente na Pennsylvania (EUA). Sempre se dedicou à aquariofilia e é um profissional da indústria aquariófila, tendo trabalhado a maior parte da última década em aquacultura e revenda de corais, produzindo invertebrados de recife numa estufa para o comércio de animais ornamentais.

São da sua autoria vários livros sobre aquários de recife ("*Book of Coral Propagation*, Volume 1" (ReadingTrees.com), "*Reef Invertebrates*"), assim como numerosos artigos em revistas da especialidade (impressas e online). É também um activo participante em diversos e famosos fóruns de discussão na internet sobre aquários de recife.


*Gustavo Duarte*



Gustavo Duarte é biólogo Marinho com Mestrado em Oceanografia.
Presidente da Organização Não Governamental IPAq (Instituto de Pesquisas em Aqüicultura e Aquariologia). Desenvolvendo projetos de aquários para pesquisa em Universidades Brasileiras.
Participante de vários Congressos e cursos em Biologia Marinha e Oceanografia, na sua maioria com trabalhos apresentados.
Desenvolvendo trabalhos sobre ecologia de peixes desde 1996 com várias publicações em congressos e simpósios. Apresentou o trabalho "*Variabilidade espacial e temporal de três espécies de pleuronectiformes* na Baia da Ribeira, RJ", no último Congresso Brasileiro de Zoologia, realizando em fevereiro de 2002 em Itajaí - SC.


Junta-te a nós e não deixes de participar em mais esta iniciativa de *REEFFORUM*

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi companheiro Juca.
Venho confirmar a minha ida ao evento a realizar-se no 9/09 que irá enriquecer-me mais o meu conhecimento sobre este mundo da aquariofilia marinha.
Conta comigo. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João Morgado

oi julio eu queria 1 bilhete de 30 euros visto que já encomendei o cartão e um bilhete normal de 50 euros.

obrigado :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Duas entradas.
Paulo

----------


## Nuno_Alves

Boas.

Um bilhete para mim também.

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Olá a todos,

Já fiz o pedido do cartão, sendo que agora peço também um bilhete para mim ;-).

Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Boas eu também quero uma entrada.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Por favor, digam se também querem estar presentes no almoço.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Juca,
> 
> Conta comigo...
> ...no evento (para o almoço prefiro ainda não comfirmar)


Boas,
Comfirmo que apenas estarei presente no evento.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Eu tinha pedido 2 bilhetes, as, infelizmente, não vou cá estar no dia 9/9. Pedia que anulassem a minha inscrição, por favor.
Obrigado e Abraço,
Paulo Lourenço

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas

Queria um bilhete com almoço.

Cumprimentos
Rodrigo

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Olá a todos,

Para o caso de não ter sido claro, pretendo apenas o bilhete para o evento, sem almoço.

Obrigado




> Olá a todos,
> 
> Já fiz o pedido do cartão, sendo que agora peço também um bilhete para mim ;-).
> 
> Obrigado

----------


## Duarte Araujo

1 bilhete para  mim

----------


## Miguel Reis

tambem para mim uma entrada no evento

obrigado

----------


## AQUA-STATION

Ora boas. duas entradas para o evento para mim.
Abraço

----------


## Rui Damião

Lá estarei também, reserva-me aí um lugar para o evento 
Rui Damião

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Olá,
Uma entrada para mim e uma para um não membro - José António Miranda, sem almoço. Transferência bancária efectuada em 05 de Agosto e descrita no tópico - pagamento das entradas do aniversário.
Suzana Teixeira

----------


## Luís Pisco

boas

uma entrada com almoço

abraços

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Amigo Julio  :tutasla:  

Confirma p\f 1 entrada para mim :yb677:  já arranjei boleia grande abraço :Pracima:  







Jorge barge

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas

Mais uma entrada para mim sem almoço...
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Bom dia
Quero uma entrada para o evento sem almoço.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

olá julio
1 entrada pra mim sem almoço
paulo oliveira

----------


## CORALSEA

Boas
Mais uma entrada para mim.

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Conta comigo para as duas coisas . diz a hora e onde ? ok 
um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Raul


O programa encontra-se disponivel no link: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4072

----------


## Luis Filipe Cerqueira

Boa tarde
Sou novo no fórum. Tenho um aq de agua salgada á cerca de um ano, mas ainda sou bastante leigo no assunto. quer ir ao evento mencionado junto com o meu filho diogo, tb iniciado neste circuito.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá Júlio
Agradeço uma entrada para o evento e para o almoço,já fiz trf.
Parabéns  :SbOk3:  
Carlos Gião

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Uma entrada para o evento tb para mim.
Obr

----------


## Miguel Reis

Viva, 

Por motivos profissionais não poderei estar presente. 
Queria então cancelar a minha reserva. 

Peço desculpa pelo incomodo,

Miguel Reis

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Olá Julio tambem gostava de ir pode se pagar lá ?
não sei como fazer agradeço uma informação !
Um abraço Raul era uma palestra + paparoca .ok

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Raul

O pagamento pode lá ser feito.

Apenas é importante a confirmação da presença e em especial se os membros pretendem estar presentes no Almoço da Irmandade.

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Olá Julio Macieira tudo bem?
Olha conta comigo para o almoço e a palestra ok?
confirma me se posso ir e pagar ai pois tenho alguna kms até ai ! ok?
um abraço Raul Ramalho.

----------


## João Cotter

Olá Júlio,

Já tinha falado contigo sobre isto mas relembro que troquei o almoço por outra entrada. Ou seja, para mim neste momento pretendo apenas 2 entradas no evento.

Um abraço e desculpa lá a alteração,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Começo por informar a todos que já hoje passei o dia com Eric Borneman e com o Gustavo Duarte aqui em Lisboa.

Tudo decorre como o planeado até este momento  :SbOk:  

Estamos a organizar a listagem em Excel dos pagamentos efectuados por transferência para a conta Reefforum, se bem que alguns estão complicados de identificar pelo facto de as contas não serem de nomes (titulares) iguais aos dos nomes de registo no nosso forum.

Penso que tudo se irá resolver pelo melhor.

Outra questão ainda tem a ver com a questão dos pagamentos ainda não efectuados.

Os membros que ainda não efectuaram o pagamento por transferencia bancária, poderam efectuar o pagamento no dia do próprio evento sem problemas. Apenas solicitamos mais uma vez aos membros que manifestem neste tópico o seu interesse na sua participação do nosso evento o mais cedo possivel, no maximo até Quarta-Feira ao meio dia (12:00) para podermos tratar da disposição das respectivas cadeiras na sala do Centro Cultural de Belem.

Os membros que ainda não o mensionaram, devem pronunciar-se acerca do desejo de estar presentes no Almoço da Irmadande, sendo este o principal problema em termos de limitação de mesas e lugares disponiveis.

Outra informação ainda.

*Para os membros poderem usufruir dos receptores da tradução simultânea, deveram ser portadores de um documento de identificação, que servirá para caucionar o levantamento do aparelho e que será restituido a quando a sua entrega no final do evento.*

Outras informações acerca do evento passaram a ser colocadas num novo tóptico a abrir nesta área.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Já estamos todos reunidos aqui em Portugal. Ontem estive com o Eric e ele está muito animado para o evento.

Quem ainda não se inscreveu, é melhor se apressar, pois o que tenho ouvido aqui é que irão limitar os lugares na quarta feira. Ocasião como esta não aparecem sempre.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá a Todos
Eu vou levar mais uma pessoa. Afinal desistiu
E sejam bem vindos a Portugal, espero que gostem do nosso pequeno país.
Um abraço

----------


## Raúl Gouveia

Olá a todos os membros do Forum!

Sou recem chegado aqui ao reef forum! E fiquei bastante agradado com a orginazação de um evento com tão ilustres convidados e gostava de saber se ainda há lugares para dia 9. Se os houver estou interessado em dois lugares apenas para as palestras.

Muito obrigado

Raúl Gouveia

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Um bilhete para o evento, sem almoço.

Obrigado.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Se possível contem comigo para palestras e almoço.
Obrigado
Machado de Sousa

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

1 entrada para mim sem almoço

Vou ja por o dinheiro na conta 

30 euros  entrada + 10 cartao 2º fase

Obrigado

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:   Ainda se arranja espaço p mais 1 ?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

contem comigo para as palestras, para o almoço não.

Pago á entrada, ok?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Cadeiras colocadas e respectivos aparelhos de tradução, ainda existem 8 disponiveis.

Quem não fez antecipadamente o pagamento, deve estar presente o mais cedo possivel.

O evento irá ser inicado á hora prevista 09:30

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas,

Devido a problemas profissionais vou ter de cancelar a minha inscrição...

 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Desejo um bom evento a todos...

e vou esperar pelas reportagens....

Abraço a todos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Cadeiras colocadas e respectivos aparelhos de tradução, ainda existem 8 disponiveis.


Olá Juca,
Guarda lá um lugar para o meu mano (Vasco Santos)!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Olá, desculpem estar a marcar em cima da hora mas só hoje pude confirmar a minha presença por motivos de trabalho. Gostava de reservar um lugar + 1 almoço. Espero ainda ir a tempo para as reservas.
Aguardo confirmação, logo que possivel.

ps: Eu vou daqui do norte com o Carlos Mota


Obrigado

Carlos Barbosa

----------

